# Phone and Computer Wallpapers



## Erestor Arcamen (Aug 7, 2019)

I thought it'd be fun to share our favorite phone/PC wallpapers, if anyone else is interested. Tolkien-related or not. I've found a ton out on /r/iwallpaper and switch mine every so often. *These* are a few of my favorites for my phone. Feel free to download them if you want. I'd love to see everyone else's!

This is the one I have for my PC at work (I'm from Pittsburgh <3)


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 7, 2019)

My lockpage is this:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Aug 8, 2019)

Ooh I love that. Welcome back btw


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 8, 2019)

Thanks, Erestor. Taking a short break from "life". I doubt I'll be able to make any worthwhile contributions here for a few months yet*. Might have time for a few worthless ones. 

*Leaving aside the question of whether I've made any so far!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Aug 8, 2019)

No worries, just glad to have you here .

Also, here's my current homescreen.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 8, 2019)

Ha -- I'll take option two! 

I'd show mine, but I don't know if it would pass. 😁


----------



## Lych92 (Aug 10, 2019)

This is my current wallpaper on my laptop


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 10, 2019)

"Without objection", homepage:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Aug 16, 2019)

I like it! So here's *my album* on Google Photos of wallpapers I use for my phone. I have an IFTT setup to auto switch my phone's wallpaper from the /r/iwallpaper subreddit and if I like it, I go to Reddit and save it. Feel free to look and download any that you like .


----------



## Olorgando (Aug 24, 2019)

Wallpaper. Rrrrrright … wasn't there a time when such stuff was called desktops (or desktop something-or-other)? Probably back when most PCs were also still desktops (though only my first PC was one, since then 4 (midi) towers and now my 2013 low-end notebook (or laptop)). I have vague memories of "screen savers" (possibly an ancestor of lock screens); might have been an issue with tube monitors more than now. Or then cellphone ring-tones (again possibly the ancient history of the pre-"smart"-phone era). Especially the last seems to have had a large market, mostly among teens. None of this stuff ever caught on with me (at most very briefly). I remember people occasionally getting into exited conversations on it - my only contribution was invariably a blank, slightly confused stare. 😐


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 24, 2019)

Well, I have to confess that, bored with the ringtone selections furnished with my phone, I downloaded "People of earth, attention!" from one of my favorite 50's SF movies. Try it out here:









Earth vs. The Flying Saucers - Soundboard.com


The story is about how a space creature has contacted a professor on Earth, played nicely by Hugh Marlowe, and wants him to talk to his leaders. This 1956 film is a prime example of what good science fiction is all about. The great special effects are just icing on the cake.




www.soundboard.com





Be warned, however: you may get some odd looks from the "people of earth" -- I do!


----------



## Olorgando (Aug 24, 2019)

Errrr, my mobile is a 2004 "stupid-phone" thingy which can do audio (aka "talking on the phone") and SMS … would that fall into one of your necrothingy categories? 😄


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 24, 2019)

Most definitely!


I was forced to give up my dumbphone when ATT declared they would no longer support them. Still have the original Galaxy S5 I bought in 2015. In TechWorld terms, that counts as an ancient artifact.

(That's me in the lower right corner).


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Aug 24, 2019)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Well, I have to confess that, bored with the ringtone selections furnished with my phone, I downloaded "People of earth, attention!" from one of my favorite 50's SF movies. Try it out here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am a HUGE b-movie/classic sci-fi/classic horror fan. I absolutely love old movies like Earth Vs. the Flying Saucers! I go to a convention every year where they bring in old stars like Charles Herbert (he sadly died jn2015) and other Hammer studios stars to talk about their times in the old movies. I definitely watch more classic horror and sci-fi than modern easily. My favorite sci-fi movie ever is Forbidden Planet!








https://imgur.com/a/ttaZij2


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 24, 2019)

In that case, Erestor, you need to have some ringtones from the movie:









Forbidden Planet - Soundboard.com


Forbidden Planet is arguably the best science fiction movie of the 1950's. The first piece of




www.soundboard.com





Or from "The Day the Earth Stood Still"









The Day the Earth Stood Still - Soundboard.com


THE DAY THE EARTH STOOD STILL is such a classic Science Fiction movie. Klaatu is a gentlemanly outer-space alien who comes to earth in his flying saucer to send us Earthlings a message. Hard to believe this was made in 1951 - cool movie!




www.soundboard.com





If you don't already know about them, I highly recommend the CD's produced by Monstrous Movie Music:




__





MONSTER MUSIC Classic film music for sale and licensing (Monstrous Movie Music)






www.mmmrecordings.com





Hit the Home icon for a sample. Or the Audio Samples icon for more. And you can download them!

I have the first two:

But I want more. I may have to invade somebody!


----------



## Olorgando (Aug 25, 2019)

"Forbidden Planet" - oh yes, I've seen that one more than once (on TV). The original inhabitants who had self-extincted were the Krell, weren't they?
And the robot "Robbie" was recycled in one episode of the 1960s TV show "Lost in Space" ("Star Trak" done as a typical sitcom of the era).
Something vaguely similar to wallpapers are stickers for cars. Not the bumper stickers that seem to have been in vogue in the US for a time.
Rear window stickers (which if excessive can get you in trouble with the traffic cops in Germany).
Might even have been here on TTF: a sticker with a stylized Gandalf with raised hands, staff in one, Glamdring in the other.
With his statement to the Balrog "You shall not pass!"
Ironically funny (and I'm guessing the owner of the cat knew this) as that smallish car would be a prime target for passing, at least on Germany's Autobahns.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 25, 2019)

Robbie was used in several TV shows, as well as films.

I had a "Not All Who Wander Are Lost" bumper sticker on my truck, back in the 90's, but they proliferated after the movies. As for the window decals, a wide range are now available. A few examples:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Aug 25, 2019)

Olorgando said:


> "Forbidden Planet" - oh yes, I've seen that one more than once (on TV). The original inhabitants who had self-extincted were the Krell, weren't they?
> And the robot "Robbie" was recycled in one episode of the 1960s TV show "Lost in Space" ("Star Trak" done as a typical sitcom of the era).
> Something vaguely similar to wallpapers are stickers for cars. Not the bumper stickers that seem to have been in vogue in the US for a time.
> Rear window stickers (which if excessive can get you in trouble with the traffic cops in Germany).
> ...



Yup, the Krell! Their story always fascinated me. I'd love to have a prequel about their downfall.

SES - I didn't know about that CD but will definitely check it out. I go to a movie convention every year for old monster movies. I missed this year because I was traveling on vacation but in 2020 two of the guests will be Pat Priest and Butch Patrick from the Munsters, so that'll be lots of fun! Here's more info about it: http://www.monsterbashnews.com/bash-June.html
People sell all kinds of hard to find movies and they show a ton of old movies too. I have a TON of old horror and sci-fi DVDs.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 25, 2019)

Well that does look like fun, though it's more convenient for you to get to than it would be for me!

Yeah, definitely check the MMM site -- they have released lots more stuff since I bought the first two, years ago, like


These are newly recorded, BTW, after locating the original scores, and include lavish booklets. I was frankly surprised to see they didn't go out of business. In fact, they seem to be thriving -- there must be more fans of these old films than I thought!

Interestingly, they decided to keep the close miking and smaller orchestra normal with the, let's say, lower-budget films of the time. This contrasts with the approach of a similar project by the Marco Polo label, which re-orchestrates, or at least expands, the original scores -- the rationale being that, even for major studios, the studio orchestras in the 30's and 40's were usually quite small, often only around 30 members. I have a number of theirs, and the results can be impressive, as in their King Kong soundtrack.

I have this Marco Polo release, but I see it's also been issued on their budget label, Naxos. Either way, worth having, for any Kong fan.


----------



## Olorgando (Aug 25, 2019)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> ... two of the guests will be Pat Priest and Butch Patrick from the Munsters, ...


Egads! Marilyn and Eddie Munster from the 1960s original TV show!!! (And they're 83 respectively 66 now … OUCH ouchouchouchouchouch!) 😵


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 26, 2019)

Wait -- what? Munsters cast in the Hobbit movies? Did I miss something?!


----------



## Olorgando (Aug 26, 2019)

"Egads! Marilyn and Eddie Munster from the 1960s original TV show!!!"


Erestor Arcamen said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure which movie but it's from the Extended Edition of one of them. I own all three but never even bothered to watch Battle of 5 armies yet because it was so bad in the theater.


*?????*
Erm, perhaps this post of yours was meant for the thread “How Did Aragorn’s People Seal the Ringwraiths in Tombs?”, about that entombment clip of undetermined source? 😟


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Aug 26, 2019)

Olorgando said:


> "Egads! Marilyn and Eddie Munster from the 1960s original TV show!!!"
> 
> *?????*
> Erm, perhaps this post of yours was meant for the thread “How Did Aragorn’s People Seal the Ringwraiths in Tombs?”, about that entombment clip of undetermined source? 😟



Exactly , the chance I take with having multiple tabs open at once lol


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Sep 27, 2019)

Here's a new one I found on Reddit


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 27, 2019)

Nice! I'd forgotten about this thread, but here are some more from Hannes Bok:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 27, 2019)

Can't leave out cat lovers:



And another one for, I guess, bird lovers:


He also did many in black and white, if you want a change:


I'm not sure who'd want this one as wallpaper, but:


----------



## ArwenStar (Sep 27, 2019)

Here’s my current background


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jun 21, 2020)

Here's a few new ones I've gotten


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (May 6, 2021)

Bumping up this old thread to share another new wallpaper I've been using 😁


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 6, 2021)

I couldn't use that -- I"d keep thinking I was looking in the mirror.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jun 9, 2021)

Fun new wallpaper I found


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 9, 2021)

Anime LOTR?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jun 9, 2021)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Anime LOTR?



I don't watch a lot of anime but LOTR appeared in this anime show:





Though I would totally watch this 100%:


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jun 9, 2021)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Though I would totally watch this 100%:


Loving the Sil trailer. Would totally watch also.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Melkor (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Culaeron (Jan 6, 2022)

My phone’s Lock Screen: 

and my wallpaper once unlocked:


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Jan 7, 2022)

Culaeron said:


> My phone’s Lock Screen:


Is your password "Mellon"?


----------



## Culaeron (Jan 7, 2022)

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> Is your password "Mellon"?


Who told!?!?


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Jan 7, 2022)

Culaeron said:


> Who told!?!?


Frodo and Gandalf, I believe.


----------



## Culaeron (Jan 7, 2022)

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> Frodo and Gandalf, I believe.


That’s what I get for trusting an historian and an adventurer. They have no concept of private info, or leaving a good story untold.


----------



## vor0nwe (Jan 7, 2022)

ArwenStar said:


> Here’s my current background
> View attachment 6103



I found a better resolution version:


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Mar 22, 2022)

Current phone wallpaper:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (May 28, 2022)




----------



## Lithóniel (May 28, 2022)




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 28, 2022)

Odd color filtering on the Bag End pic. How about this one?


----------



## Lithóniel (May 28, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Odd color filtering on the Bag End pic. How about this one?
> View attachment 13468


Ooh I like that one. Yeah it is kinda odd but I know some people like that color scheme. 🙂


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (May 28, 2022)

I have this, right now:

It's from an Unreal Engine 5 thing, my older brother made it.
I used to have a map of the Shire for my wallpaper, but times change...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 28, 2022)

Interesting. I guess he got the idea from this?


----------

